# How is the media, advertising and communication job opps in Adelaide?



## Megha (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi there,

Husband and I intend to make a first port of entry trip in May (Adelaide) on a state sponsored visa which is valid for 3 years (we need to live and work there for 2 yrs). My career predominantly is in media and communications. 

Does anyone know if there are good opps in the communication industry? 

Also can walk intros help? We're looking to make the best of our first trip and learn as much as we can. The thing is we intend to return to Dubai, where we currently live, to wrap things up but it all depends I whether we score a job. Is it more effective to job hunt in person or is the online application process through sites like Seek work well too? 

Thanks,
Megha


----------

